# Major update of ton's section on www.speedcubing.com



## Ton (Apr 6, 2011)

I updated my section on www.speedcubing.com

http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/

It also includes a Rubik's Dutch Workshop for beginners using a Mathematical approach... 

See http://www.speedcubing.com/workshop/index.html

That is in Dutch a final version will be translated , but that will take a while

Ton


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 7, 2011)

Small thing: The page title is "Untitled". You might want to change that.

Looks interesting, though.


----------

